# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Các bạn cho hỏi máy này sử dụng như nào vậy

## tcltcl15

Tình hình là công ty mình mới nhập cái máy điêu khắc 4 trục như clip nhưng chưa biết cách sử như nào. Bạn nào từng sử dụng qua cả lập trình và sử dụng máy thì hướng dẫn mình với.Hoặc bạn nào rành về phần lập trình 4 trục như clip cũng được ạ. Mình xin hậu tạ. Cảm ơn mọi người.

----------


## suu_tam

Mua máy đâu thì ở đó họ chuyển giao, hỗ trợ chăm sóc khách hàng.
Máy họ bán thì đã tính cộng tiền các dịch vụ trong đó sẵn rồi.

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Mua máy đâu thì ở đó họ chuyển giao, hỗ trợ chăm sóc khách hàng.
> Máy họ bán thì đã tính cộng tiền các dịch vụ trong đó sẵn rồi.


Em cũng tính nói như bác, mình làm máy cùi bắp còn có khâu chuyển giao hướng dẫn huống gì mấy cái máy này.

----------


## tcltcl15

Mình lính mới vào làm nên cũng ko rành lắm. Chỉ nghe ôg sếp nói lại là máy nhập ở trung quốc về. Giờ mà nhờ chuyên gia ở hãng qua thì mất thời gian và tốn kém. Tính tìm người ở đây cho chủ động. Có vướng mắc gì cũng dễ liên lạc hơn. Không biết bạn nào rành phần lập trình thì chỉ mình với để mình nghiên cứu từ từ cũng được.

----------


## thaodaitu

Máy 4 trục kiểu này bị giới hạn khá nhiều, góc quay quay trục X không được 360 độ. Với chi tiết tròn thì chịu. Có thể dùng nhiều phần mềm để lập trình. Và cũng khá dễ

----------

